# Logan Lathe Sizes?



## dlane (Sep 23, 2015)

i picked up a 6 position turret tail stock , the guy said he used it on his Logan, I was thinking it would fit my 
SB 10 L but it dosn't, I'm thinking it might fit a 11" lathe did Logan make one , 
Thanks


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yes, check out the downloads Logan catalogs just posted by wa5cab;

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/1953-logan-catalog-pdf.2766/


----------



## dlane (Sep 23, 2015)

Is there a way to look at it without downloading


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is a list of Logan models:  http://www.lathe.com/models.htm


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2015)

Derrick,

Well, yes and no.  The catalogs are all PDF's.  But the following comments also apply to JPG's, DOC's, etc.  This system is not set up to display a file on the server.  The nature of reading any file on most web sites is to require first downloading it.  When you click on the title of any file on the list in Downloads, another screen opens.  On that screen, depending upon who you are logged in as, certain other active buttons appear.  One says Download Now.  When you click that button, you should get a popup window with two options, open and save.  Open does not save the file, although with most file readers, Save or Save As are usually options.  Save does not open the file, which makes normal downloads go a little more quickly because no reader has to first be loaded.

The reason that it is usually done this way is that having a bunch of file readers actually in the server software takes up a lot of space.  And having multiple copies of the various readers all running chews up a lot of server time, slowing down other activities.


----------



## dlane (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Robert, Makes sense


----------



## bama7 (Sep 24, 2015)

When I try to open the document http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/1953-logan-catalog-pdf.2766/  I get this message:  
*The Hobby-Machinist - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.   
What do I need to do to view this and other downloads on the site?


----------



## bama7 (Sep 24, 2015)

SOMEBODY FIXED IT!!!!!  THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 24, 2015)

bama7,

Sorry.  I usually remember to check stats before just telling someone to go to DOWNLOADS.  Regular member access to DOWNLOADS requires either of two things:  

Active Member status (this requires a minimum of 30 valid posts, the reason for which is historical) or Donor status (requires at least one donation to the site, and is good for a year).  Unfortunately, neither of these happen automagically.  But the Owner usually checks this every day or so and adjusts the Status settings as needed.  That's probably what happened in your case.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 24, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> bama7,
> 
> Sorry.  I usually remember to check stats before just telling someone to go to DOWNLOADS.  Regular member access to DOWNLOADS requires either of two things:
> 
> Active Member status (this requires a minimum of 30 valid posts, the reason for which is historical) or Donor status (requires at least one donation to the site, and is good for a year).  Unfortunately, neither of these happen automagically.  But the Owner usually checks this every day or so and adjusts the Status settings as needed.  That's probably what happened in your case.


I am happy that it happened. 











i


----------

